# Elder scrolls fans, check this out



## Darkwing (Dec 12, 2010)

It's coming, it's been officially announced recently on Beth-blog 

http://bethblog.com/index.php/2010/12/11/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-announced-at-the-vgas/

And they have a teaser site up: Elderscrolls.com 

Teaser trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGMOMkACtn4

So what are your opinions? What do you think might be improved in the new Elder Scrolls game? 

The trailer seems pretty epic, I really can't wait 'till they release some actual gameplay footage.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 12, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> It's coming, it's been officially announced recently on Beth-blog
> 
> http://bethblog.com/index.php/2010/12/11/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-announced-at-the-vgas/
> 
> ...



I also can't wait for them to release gameplay footage and it still looks exactly the same as oblivion because it's still on gamebryo :V

Seriously though, I'm sure it'll be good, but suffer from bethesda's usual bad writing.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 12, 2010)

Over 9000 mods and unexplainable crashes here I come. I'm pretty sure I'll love it and play 200 hours worth of the game.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 12, 2010)

This is the best thing I have seen so far today.


----------



## jeff (Dec 12, 2010)

hopefully itll have good writing, varied scenery, towns with extremely different characteristics (and people with interesting personalities), a sense that the world has more people and is better lived in, that the animations will actually be good, that there will be more than 5 voice actors, numerous kinds of varied armor and weapons with backstories, varied animals in different environments, complete removal of the "everything levels with you" dynamic, a new engine that isn't a massive pile of errors stuck together with gum, and that the actual action/spellcasting gameplay will be fun as opposed to backpedaling and bopping on the head

i also hope they abandon the conventions of "realism" and jump on board with dragon age 2 and go with good character design and dynamic appearances especially between the races
but that of all things is probably least likely to happen


----------



## Vitek (Dec 12, 2010)

They used a  modified Fallout 3 engine which was just a modified Oblivion engine. The game will be great regardless. Oblivion still has amazing graphics.


----------



## Jacob-Mace (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm looking forward to it. I'm hoping they can improve the stability of it, maybe the graphics but I'm hoping more for story and gameplay improvements than graphics (at least until I can get a new video card). More voice actors would be great and maybe a better leveling system would be good as well. 

Still another year to wait.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, since they won't be using the Gamebryo engine (They sold all it's assets off on Nov 10th), I'm guessing that TES:V will be damned good. Then again, it could be even more buggy.


----------



## PATROL (Dec 12, 2010)

I have high expectations for this one.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 12, 2010)

I look forward to once again play in a world filled with hundreds of thousands of NPCs all voiced by a total of 5 people.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Dec 12, 2010)

CyberFoxx said:


> Well, since they won't be using the Gamebryo engine (They sold all it's assets off on Nov 10th), I'm guessing that TES:V will be damned good. Then again, it could be even more buggy.


 No, they're using GameBryo.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 13, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> No, they're using GameBryo.


 
Really? That's not what I'm reading.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 13, 2010)

Watch as suddenly everyone begins to dismiss Oblivion for anything bad it did the same way everyone who was trashing Morrowind as "Everything bad about gaming" did when Oblivion came out.


----------



## JadeFire (Dec 13, 2010)

I can't wait to see to people trash this game because "it's not Oblivion enough" like they did with Oblivion/Morrowind.

My main hopes is more voice actors: a dedicated actor for each species of both genders, plus more than 5 unique voices for unique NPCs at the very least, plus a much improved leveling system, plus more professional quest storytelling, plus better system stability. Also, moar Argonian penis. :3

Whatever this game ends up being, I'm still pretty psyched. =D


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 13, 2010)

Regardless of engine, are they going to avoid the bugs and flaws that make the game more lulzy without plugins?
I'm tired of ragdolls doing this because they were hit very hard near a door and made unconscious: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAZICyLZ6FQ


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 13, 2010)

Kesteh said:


> Regardless of engine, are they going to avoid the bugs and flaws that make the game more lulzy without plugins?
> I'm tired of ragdolls doing this because they were hit very hard near a door and made unconscious: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAZICyLZ6FQ


 
One can only hope.
But I can't wait.


----------



## HidesHisFace (Dec 13, 2010)

For me - Oblivion was a huge let down - especially if you know that gameplay footage released by Bethesda showed feature that didn't make to the game and were in fact massively scripted. Plain and simple - even if they show gameplays, I'll not be convinced - in case of Oblivion they were everything BUT truth about the game, so I believe they'll do the same in this case.
Plot skeleton, while way too little to judge, look extremely cliche - "even greater danger ahead - hero - deal with it" again. Lets hope the details of the story will make it better, like in Morrowind. But, after Oblivion I have little to no hope and expectations.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 13, 2010)

JadeFire said:


> I can't wait to see to people trash this game because "it's not Oblivion enough" like they did with Oblivion/Morrowind.


 
Oh yes.  

Still though I'm glad that they actually fixed my #1 beef with Morrowind. The fact that when you miss, your weapon goes through them like butter (I thought it was a glitch!) and that leveling up non-primary skills is not only more expensive than feeding a [strike]crack[/strike] Skooma addiction but takes forever to level up because only successful uses count as experience. D:< come on at least give me like, 20% Exp for failing because you'd learn from your failures in real life.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Dec 13, 2010)

I just hope that the fix that god-awful monster/quest leveling system that they instituted in Oblivion. That alone ruined the entire game for me.

I'm still going to pick this up and see how it is though, regardless of how horrid the last one was.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm iffy about this.

On one hand, they can write a lot of interesting background and the like at Bethesda.  See:  Pretty much all the TES lore (barring a few... "choice", bits), that their story-wise editions to Fallout 3 & New Vegas weren't of _Brotherhood_ quality (although, yes, that isn't saying much), etcetera.  They're also trying a new engine, which is pretty much mandatory if you're going to include anything other than baby / young dragons in the game (using either the Morrowind or Oblivion engines, could anyone really see them implementing a full-sized Adult Dragon without it being one of the least interesting Dragon fights outside a jRPG?).

On the other, their games haven't exactly been gold-standards recently (well, ever really, but the "Mods necessary for full game-play, wait first month for patch floodgate" bit has been more common).  Furthermore, well, they've already shown that they don't mind changing the TES lore where it suits them (See:  You remember that quaint little Europe-like world in Oblivion?  Nice grassy fields and the like?  It was supposed to be _Jungle_.  Kind of a fact that they retconned).  While they have a pretty good cop-out answer for any change (Dragon Break occurred!), it still doesn't bode well for me that they're probably going to change some (okay, lots) of the background just so they can do the "DRAGONS!" bit.

EDIT:  What Cyanide?  You didn't like bandits wearing full glass armor just because you spent a few in-game weeks training?  It made perfect sense!

Well, not really, but Morrowind wasn't really that much better.  Sure, they didn't _wear_ the stuff, or stock it, but they still had excessively expensive / fancy gear stuffed in their caves.  I have to wonder why they wouldn't use the "Poison 1-50 for 20 Seconds on Touch" amulets on me, when their other armaments were... a Chitin Dagger and two Firebite spells.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 13, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Well, not really, but Morrowind wasn't really that much better.  Sure, they didn't _wear_ the stuff, or stock it, but they still had excessively expensive / fancy gear stuffed in their caves.  I have to wonder why they wouldn't use the "Poison 1-50 for 20 Seconds on Touch" amulets on me, when their other armaments were... a Chitin Dagger and two Firebite spells.


 
This is a world in which people run into each other on the streets and try to walk through each other, where you can just pay a fine and get away with almost everything (including the horrible crime of sleeping on the street), where the guards tell you "Move along, citizen" when there's a crazed Dark Elf trying to punch your lights out, never sleep (Morrowind), tell you to dress yourself when you're nude yet talk to you like you're fully dressed when you only have a ring on, where nobody learns from their mistakes with stuff (Morrowind mostly), weapon misses slice through you like butter and you don't react, questgivers assume you're psychic, (Oblivion) rats are able to hit you from the other side of the room (Daggerfall mostly), and where you can coerce somebody into liking you. 

The citizens of Tamriel aren't exactly the brightest in the shed.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Dec 13, 2010)

Attaman said:


> EDIT: What Cyanide? You didn't like bandits wearing full glass armor just because you spent a few in-game weeks training? It made perfect sense!
> 
> Well, not really, but Morrowind wasn't really that much better. Sure, they didn't _wear_ the stuff, or stock it, but they still had excessively expensive / fancy gear stuffed in their caves. I have to wonder why they wouldn't use the "Poison 1-50 for 20 Seconds on Touch" amulets on me, when their other armaments were... a Chitin Dagger and two Firebite spells.



What really killed it for me wasn't so much the bandits getting better armor as you level. They should, but _to a point. _What killed it for me was a combination of factors: civilians wearing glass and daedric armor, items and spells easily acquired at low levels becoming useless later on, and the monster becoming god-awfully horrific to fight when you took on a class that wasn't specifically designed around slinging damage(such as a thief), guards ALWAYS being 10 levels higher than you and guard captains always 15 higher. That system in Oblivion discouraged one of the primary aspects of a RPG - leveling up. As long as you stuck to low levels or didn't level up at all, you were almost always a god as long as you got decent base attributes on creation, with the exception of taking on guards. Why the bloody hell would I want to play an RPG if there is no point to honing my character's skills and getting to do bigger, badder stuff when everything is going to stomp me into the ground then laugh while defiling my corpse just because I didn't min/max for damage dealing properly? It makes me question why the game needs you to be the hero at all when they have a whole legion of super-guards that could solve their problem with ease because all you really do is run around and kill shit anyway for the main quest when you're not serving as an errand boy or poking some 'tard into action. The game doesn't make you feel like a hero, it makes you feel like you're the one that got most of the brain cell the collective province of Cyrodil shares and you're being forced to preform in the special olympics while the able-bodied people toss dog treats at you. At least in Morrowind you actually felt like a hero when you got to a high enough level to mow down wave after wave of guardswandering monsters without batting an eye just because you could. 

/Oblivion rant

Anyways, yes, I'll reserve judgement on this installment of the Elder Scrolls series until I can read a review of some sort at the very least, if not play it. I have high expectations for Bethesda to make up for the incredible disappointment Oblivion turned out to be not only as an Elder Scrolls game, but a game in general.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jan 8, 2011)

Another fantasy game where your goal is killing evil dragons... yay... [/sarcasm]


----------



## Xenke (Jan 8, 2011)

I tried Oblivion and I wasn't impressed, so I probably won't pick this up.

My problem with it was that the mechanics weren't completely explained, and I don't care for researching how to play a game rather than the game actually explaining it.


----------



## Random_Observer (Jan 8, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Drivel


 
Mod game to your taste.

Waste countless hours on one of the most memorable games ever.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 8, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I tried Oblivion and I wasn't impressed, so I probably won't pick this up.
> 
> My problem with it was that the mechanics weren't completely explained, and I don't care for researching how to play a game rather than the game actually explaining it.


 
*Throws you into a bomb shelter* 

Don't say that - you'll be told "Read the freaking manual you console tard". 

Of course ignoring how not everyone *has* a manual - My copy of Morrowind certainly doesn't have a manual!


----------



## Waffles (Jan 8, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> *Throws you into a bomb shelter*
> 
> Don't say that - you'll be told "Read the freaking manual you console tard".
> 
> Of course ignoring how not everyone *has* a manual - My copy of Morrowind certainly doesn't have a manual!



Plus I didn't find it very difficult to jump right into Oblivion without even reading anything, including controls


----------



## Attaman (Jan 8, 2011)

Daniel Kay said:


> Another fantasy game where your goal is killing evil dragons... yay... [/sarcasm]


  Which is odd, because Dragons are kinda important / respected by the Empire and the like.  It's the _Elves_ that hated them, and as far as I'm aware Skyrim had less Mer than Man.

By the way, Digital, I hope you enjoy Perks in your Elder Scrolls.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jan 8, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Which is odd, because Dragons are kinda important / respected by the Empire and the like.  It's the _Elves_ that hated them, and as far as I'm aware Skyrim had less Mer than Man.
> 
> By the way, Digital, I hope you enjoy Perks in your Elder Scrolls.


 
Seems like they're going for a "evil all along" thing crap.
The only, ONLY, thing that could keep me vaguely interested is the beast races, if they mess up the Argonians it's dead, decayed, it's corpse fucked and set on fire... and then sold as a game.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 8, 2011)

Daniel Kay said:


> Seems like they're going for a "evil all along" thing crap.


  To be fair, there were malevolent Dragons.

Dragons in Elder Scrolls background are... interesting.  In some areas, they're revered.  In others, they're reviled.  Mer, generally, aren't quite as fond of the Dragons as Men due to stuff like the Akotosh (sp?). 

And don't worry, I'm sure they'll transplant Black Marsh into generic Highlands with TESVI:  Black Marsh.  They already showed they're willing to turn jungles into generic medieval Europe, and very literally drop a large rock on Vvardenfell (the Infernal City book had the Ministry of Truth crash and cause a mega-eruption that wiped out most of Vvardenfell - and by implication all those Ashlander tribes you united - before having the Argonians and - I think - Orcs lead an invasion that drove the survivors to Solstheim).

I miss the days I could bitch about GW ruining my fluff.    How times change.

EDIT:  I should say "changing fluff in ways I dislike", instead of "ruin".  Ruin's a bit strong a word.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 8, 2011)

Perks eh? Do I get to pick Bloody Mess?


----------



## Waffles (Jan 9, 2011)

Attaman said:


> To be fair, there were malevolent Dragons.
> 
> Dragons in Elder Scrolls background are... interesting.  In some areas, they're revered.  In others, they're reviled.  Mer, generally, aren't quite as fond of the Dragons as Men due to stuff like the Akotosh (sp?).
> 
> ...



Akatosh* :3
/nerds more
And interesting new still system, thanks for linking it :0


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 9, 2011)

Screenshots! 

http://www.tmrzoo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/The-Elder-Scrolls-V-Skyrim-3.jpg 

http://www.tmrzoo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/The-Elder-Scrolls-V-Skyrim.jpg 

http://www.tmrzoo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/The-Elder-Scrolls-V-Skyrim-2.jpg


----------



## Seas (Jan 9, 2011)

Scans of the ten-something page article about Skyrim

Don't know what to think...it certainly won't be closer to Morrowind than Oblivion.

It'll have spell-like dragon-abilities you can collect, less specialization than Morrowind, but there will be perks. I hope it will be at least a bit more than New Vegas.
I hope there will be throwing weapons in this game, like in Morrowind, or, at least, the ability to throw spells rapidly by dual"wielding" different ones. That'd be a fun alternative to spamming throwing knives like in Morrowind.

Oh and the Argonians and Khajiit better be closer in looks to the ones in Morrowind than the ones in Oblivion.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 9, 2011)

Attaman said:


> By the way, Digital, I hope you enjoy Perks in your Elder Scrolls.


 
That actually sounds really really fun. o-O I was wondering why they didn't have Dual-Wielding sooner or later. As long as Magicka regenerates so I have a reason to use it without having to carry >9000 potions in my inventory. 

I'm gonna miss Nightblade but at least you can still decide to play like a nightblade or a warrior.



Darkwing said:


> Screenshots!
> 
> http://www.tmrzoo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/The-Elder-Scrolls-V-Skyrim-3.jpg
> 
> ...


 
Look a bit pre-rendered. Still it would be cool to have werebears in this game.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 9, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> *Throws you into a bomb shelter*
> 
> Don't say that - you'll be told "Read the freaking manual you console tard".
> 
> Of course ignoring how not everyone *has* a manual - My copy of Morrowind certainly doesn't have a manual!


 
I have no manual, or else I would have read that shit.

I always read manuals, even if they're the pointless ones we get with DS games nowadays.



Waffles said:


> Plus I didn't find it very difficult to jump right into Oblivion without even reading anything, including controls


 
Controls were easy. Understanding things like certain keywords (poison vs disease, cure vs resist, etc) and understanding what certain spells do (honestly, I'm not the brightest, I had to look up how touch spells work) didn't come without research.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 9, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I have no manual, or else I would have read that shit.


 
Oh yeah, it's incredibly frustrating when that happens. :/ Especially when you look up something on GameFAQs or ask on a forum only to discover that your response is some variant of, "Read the fucking manual". 

Protip: Some us don't *have* the manual. That's why we're asking you in the first place! I have a copy of Borderlands for my PC brand new fresh out of the box and there's no manual with it. So forgive me for asking stuff defined in the manual that the tutorial doesn't cover.


----------



## HidesHisFace (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, when I've heard about new TES I wasn't very enthusiastic. Now, when I know about offered features I pretty much know I will not buy it until it ends in a cheap series. Reasons? Plenty.
Level scalling - maybe the one from Fallout3 was better, but the name of the feature itself almost makes me vomit.
Level cap - yay, in Morrowind and even disgrace to the series known as Oblivion the only level cap was build of the character and technical issue capping it to 255. Cap of 50 is big one, yes, but with redesigned (or, as I call it, dumped down) leveling system it may still limit the possibilities and freedom of character development.
Redesigned leveling system - see above.
Perks - I don't care. Those from Oblivion were over-hyped before release and turned out to be... Boring and underwhelming.
Less skills - yay, I already can't wait for TES VI with even less skills! And then TES VII with only three - slashin' stuff, fireballin' stuff and shootin' stuff! And than TES XIX - extra hardcore edition with ONE skill called gameplay - experienced players only! In simple words - RAGE. Oh, wait, no... I don't care.
Less cities! - do I have to comment this? They say they'll be big. Yeah, right! They've said exactly the same about those from Oblivion...

Ok, not to be too skeptic. Features like kids, possible crafting, dual wielding, tactical combat etc. sound really neat... BUT!
The problem is Bethesda is unquestionable master of fooling people with false promises. Dynamic, hyper realistic AI, possibility to befriend EVERY faction and EVERY single NPC, overhearing rumors, dark, serious plot, political depth... Yes, this is description of Oblivion Bethesda HAS shown officially and what was nothing like the final product. 
So I'm not going to believe in anything they'll show.


----------



## Waffles (Jan 9, 2011)

HidesHisFace said:


> Well, when I've heard about new TES I wasn't very enthusiastic. Now, when I know about offered features I pretty much know I will not buy it until it ends in a cheap series. Reasons? Plenty.
> Level scalling - maybe the one from Fallout3 was better, but the name of the feature itself almost makes me vomit.
> Level cap - yay, in Morrowind and even disgrace to the series known as Oblivion the only level cap was build of the character and technical issue capping it to 255. Cap of 50 is big one, yes, but with redesigned (or, as I call it, dumped down) leveling system it may still limit the possibilities and freedom of character development.
> Redesigned leveling system - see above.
> ...


-> Pessimist that doesn't believe in a good gaming company
-> Laugh at ridiculousness of claims
-> Move on


----------



## HidesHisFace (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh yes, good gaming company indeed, especially good at lying and showing fabricated, heavily scripted presentations to raise the hype.
But well, image is worth the thousand words:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RGoQk8pSlQ&feature=related
Totally not scripted... Yeah, right!
Also, if you take a look at other parts from presentations, you'll understand why I don't believe in anything they say. To be honest, I expect the same situation with Skyrim - lies and fabricated presentations and than game that has half of overhyped features cut off.
I expected Oblivion to be great and deep, and final product was nothing like it - still relatively good, yes, but also very underwhelming if you consider these presentations and completely ignore official wish-lists.


----------



## Waffles (Jan 9, 2011)

HidesHisFace said:


> Oh yes, good gaming company indeed, especially good at lying and showing fabricated, heavily scripted presentations to raise the hype.
> But well, image is worth the thousand words:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RGoQk8pSlQ&feature=related
> Totally not scripted... Yeah, right!
> ...


 If it was good, then WHY THE F--- are you complaining about it?


----------



## Attaman (Jan 9, 2011)

Er, Bethesda really isn't that great a company.

They're decent, yes.  Their games are playable, and there's at least something in the way of plot.  However, they seem to be much better (when doing it themselves) at making _background_ than interactive story or the like.  Compare all the fluff you get in Morrowind, all the history.  For realms, characters, factions, everything.

Now... compare it to what you're shown in-game through experiencing it.  It's much less spectacular.

I haven't heard anything about less skills and less cities, but that would put me off moreso.  I don't want all the cities of Morrowind turned into Vivecs and Mournhold, but I also don't want to see two Vivecs and two Balmoras jacked up at +3 before then saying "THAT'S ALL YOUR CIVILIZATION", especially since we're moving into more inhabited territories.

As for less skills?  I don't think anyone could readily argue such to be a good thing.  Maybe a neutral thing, but I don't think anyone's going to up and say "I think all armor should be one skill, and anything that can slash likewise.  It's too complex for me."


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jan 10, 2011)

Attaman said:


> I haven't heard anything about less skills


 
They said they cut down skills to 18 from previously 21 (and 27 in Morrowind), enchant is a magic skill again and mysticism is cut/merged into another one, seeing as they want to keep the "all skill can be divided by 3" thing it's likely another magical skill is gone as well as likely more weapon skills merged and a "thief" skill gone.

Aaaand it seems like they keep the beast races a big secret once more which last time resulted in the butchered version from Oblivion, so this doesn't look to promising either.

While a few things sound interesting like dual wielding weapons / left - right hand system to me it sounds like TES is going to hell and taking the expressway.
Really my biggest gripe is still the "go kill dragons" storyline, could they have sunk ANY lower in terms of clichÃ© fantasy? Next they will have a generic "Good and Evil" system... though looking at Oblivion they already kinda HAD this.
I really don't mind the more action oriented side because, admit it, TES has ALWAYS been a action oriented series, giving the player more control is just a logical step. But it seems they strictly wander into the direction of "standard fantasy", hell from the screenshots they even fulfill the "Vikings with horned helmets" clichÃ© and the only outside picture that was NOT a snow filled desert was no screenshot but an artwork (there is one screenshot that wasn't a snow desert but it was still dark and felt "cold")
Honestly, it looks bad.


----------



## HidesHisFace (Jan 10, 2011)

> If it was good, then WHY THE F--- are you complaining about it?


Read my posts again and maybe, just maybe you'll figure it out.

As for skills - as far as I know - only 18 this time - 3 less than in oblivion. However, there are perks to compensate it. The problem is, perks were also in Oblivion and were pathetic.
Also, in description of remade leveling system there is nothing about strength, agility, intelligence and so on, only about increasing hp, mana and stamina. It does not mean attributes are down, but it is likely.
Cities - 5 big cities confirmed. Now, let me remind you - Imperial City from Oblivion was considered VERY BIG by Bethesda and these packs of three shacks here or there were called settlements, lol. You know what I expect.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jan 10, 2011)

HidesHisFace said:


> The problem is, perks were also in Oblivion and were pathetic.


 
Especially if they make something a "perk" that should be something that goes without saying like being able to "stab" with your sword, why should that be a specially learned technique and not something you can always do?

Plus even if you go by perks in terms of how they where handled in Fallout they feel horribly artificial, sure they give you something new to play with but it feels like someone activated a cheat code rather than something you learned.


----------



## HidesHisFace (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, new attacks available were not that bad of an idea, but the execution wasn't great. Lets take blades and blunt weapons - perks of both groups were exactly the same - if thats announced awesome perks than... well... And yes, stabbing with a hammer or mace - do I really have to comment this?
And magic perks! These were just awesome - you can now cast new spells! Wow! I would understand stuff like ability to freeze/ignite/shock the enemy at some point, additional effects, some kinds of occasional special attack or something. That would feel worthwhile.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jan 10, 2011)

HidesHisFace said:


> Well, new attacks available were not that bad of an idea, but the execution wasn't great.


 
New attacks, yea, but really the BASICS should be available from the go. I'd see a new attack as something like learning a spin attack or an overhead leap-attack but not being able to stab with a weapon. I mean if you had a spear (which are sadly extinct) should stabbing or swinging it really be separate things you have to learn first?

I know I ride specifically on the stabbing aspect but that's just something that gets me, it has reach and good penetration so why can't you just do it?

I may talk a bit out of bitterness, I was really hoping TES 5 could be something good but now that is smashed into the ground and sadly openly talking about it isn't easy since most people are just hyped that it's announced, hell the "kill the dragons" plot is what really gets me and look how many treat that as the best thing that could have ever happened? And no that is no exaggeration, many people think it's GOOD that they did that as a plot "because TES was really lacking that".


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 10, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Er, Bethesda really isn't that great a company.
> 
> They're decent, yes.  Their games are playable, and there's at least something in the way of plot.  However, they seem to be much better (when doing it themselves) at making _background_ than interactive story or the like.  Compare all the fluff you get in Morrowind, all the history.  For realms, characters, factions, everything.
> 
> ...


 

They also have a lot of glitches in their games, still. 

At least they aren't like the glitches in Daggerfall that made the game uncomplete-able. At least in Morrowind and Oblivion, you could complete the main quest despite the glitches. (Many of which are stacked towards you) 

as for cities...I'd much rather see a bunch of Balmoras than *another* Vivec. I had to put so many guards to sleep with the console command because they couldn't get out of the way! D:< stupid narrow hallways...I hope a fire breaks out.

Also evidently, the amount of skills means the game is good and "Smart". Even despite ones that are worthless or flat out redundant. Especially ones you never *ever* touch because leveling them up doesn't mean anything to your class progression. 


I'm sensing a lot of slippery slopes in this thread...it wouldn't surprise me if everyone starts trashing Skyrim for not being Oblivion enough or actually loving it because they think so damn little of it already.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jan 12, 2011)

dual wielding?
OH MY GOD
I CAN FINALLY BE MY DREAM DUAL-KNIFE-WIELDING AFRO BLACK MAN AND RUN AROUND AND SHANK ALL OF SKYRIM
THANK YOU GOD


----------

